# how to gain proper focus on self-portraits



## Rick9421 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have an Nikon D3100, is it possible to have the timer set (on tripod), and have it automatic focus on me while I get in the right position?
[FONT=arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]I tried it several times, and the background was ok, but I was blurry in the picture. My goal here is to get a self portrait of myself. Any ideas or solutions to this?[/FONT]

Thanks


----------



## amolitor (Aug 8, 2012)

I set an object in the frame where I want the focus to be, use the AF to get the lens there, turn AF off on the lens, remove the object from the frame, set self-timer, sit down where the object used to be! There might be a better procedure, but this seems to work fine and it's easy so it's what I use.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 8, 2012)

Use a narrow aperture to compensate for possible DOF differences.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2012)

The best procedure is to use a STRING, tied to the camera. Focus the camera at a specific distance, with a string tied to the camera. Knot the string at the right length. NOTE the focus distance on the lens. Use the string to position yourself at the right distance.


----------



## ratssass (Aug 8, 2012)

can you tether ??


----------



## MK3Brent (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't know if the 3100 can do it, but what my D200 could do was: Set up an interval timing shooting program, and set it for something like 2-4 exposures every 5 seconds. When you hit run, it will re-focus automatically before each shot. 

Very useful tool for when you want to do time lapse photos automatically.


*Edit, I just looked up your camera and I'm afraid it looks like it doesn't do it. You can however get a remote that you can program to do the same thing.*

Even measuring distance from the lens to your subject is within a tolerance that requires fine tweeking to get tack sharp... So unfortunately, doing it that way still takes a lot of time.


----------

